# Duct Tape



## midnightpoet (Feb 13, 2016)

Duct Tape

The other morning our plumbing backed up.  Since this  has happened more than once, we assumed we had a blockage - and since our little burg doesn’t have a plumber (and our fiduciary situation was tight anyway) I plunged right in (pun intended).

Fortunately, we have a clean out plug under the trailer, so I pulled back the lower panels and unscrewed the plug.  Sure enough, the line was full of toilet paper and, er, sludge.  

So I got out our trusty “snake,” a 100ft long flat piece of steel about an inch wide, and started plunging.  Of course, I got sewer water in my mouth (phippdt!) while kneeling in an inch of shit water as it poured out of the hole. Before long, I had it all over me. My wife asked if I was having problems, I sputtered that I was having trouble getting the snake through the hole.  She said that I always did have problems with holes.

Low blow! Low blow! 

She was lucky I didn’t throw some crap at her.  I pushed and I pulled and twisted the snake, a couple of times it snapped back at me, knocking my cap off and splashing me with more shit water. I finally figured out that the clog was from the plug to the alley, but I wasn’t making much progress.  The snake had a “head” the shape of a ball, which would have helped, but it was too big for the plug hole.  I was using the other end, which was sliding through the clog.

In an unusual fit of serendipity, I used duct tape around the “tail” end, wrapping it around a piece of foam I had in my tool shed.  It fit the hole (no more wifely comments). I shoved the thing through the pipe almost the whole length of the snake. It worked.  We flowed again.  

Another use for that wonder of modern technology, duct tape!

I was so (bleeping) tired though.  I can imagine the sight of a 72 year old man bent over under the trailer covered in shit must have been a sight.  Luckily my wife didn’t have her camera phone, I would have been a hit on YouTube.


----------



## Plasticweld (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the laugh...So what you're saying is that you made a condom for your snake to get the shit hole un-plugged...Not bad for a 72 year old guy who has problems with holes :}


----------



## Winston (Feb 14, 2016)

Ahhh.  The joys of DIY.  I'll refrain from any crappy puns...
Oops.


----------



## ned (Mar 7, 2016)

more of an anecdote then a comedy piece - which gives it a bit of leeway, to be grounded
rather than fanciful or particularly funny.

the final image, of the narrator covered in sewage is the genuinely funny payoff - but only because it is true.
which is fine - if it works.

cheers
Ned


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 7, 2016)

You deserve an applause for doing all that though.  
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks, I realize that "funny" is different for everyone - and of course it wasn't funny to me at the time.:-D


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 7, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> Thanks, I realize that "funny" is different for everyone - and of course it wasn't funny to me at the time.:-D



Of course. I would probably cast a spell on every living thing if that happened to me.


----------



## Sonata (Apr 8, 2016)

Do you have any idea how many people are convinced it is called Duck Tape?


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 8, 2016)

Actually, there's a brand of it over here actually called "Duck Tape.":-D


----------



## BeeGee84 (Apr 29, 2016)

This has put a smile on my face. Thank you.


----------



## hghwriting (Sep 27, 2016)

Laughs were had! Thanks alot for this


----------



## C.Stone (Apr 19, 2017)

Made me smile during a stressful day. Thanks!


----------



## violinguy (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for making me smile.  Whenever I hear anything about "shit water," I immediately think of The Shawshank Redemption.


----------

